# Hawaii Reviews for March 2012



## billhall (Mar 1, 2012)

Hawaii reviews for March 2012


----------



## billhall (Mar 1, 2012)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club, Maui, 2/09/12*

*New Review *


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club 
Reviewer: Richard and Courtney Krakauer​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 4, 2012)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club, Maui, 2/15/12*

*New Review *


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club 
Reviewer: Maureen & Joseph Cambra​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 4, 2012)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Villas, Maui, 2/15/12*

*New Review *


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club 
Reviewer: Maureen & Joseph Cambra​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 5, 2012)

*Hanalei Bay Resort, Kauai, 2/24/12*

*New Review *


Hanalei Bay Resort 
Reviewer: Tim Mikel​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 5, 2012)

*Marriott Waiohai, Kauai, 2/17/12*

*New Review *


Marriott Waiohai 
Reviewer: Kathleen Matthews​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 6, 2012)

*WorldMark Kihei, Maui, 2/24/12*

*New Review *


WorldMark Kihei 
Reviewer: Jerry Hovda​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 12, 2012)

*Marriott's Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 2/10/12*

*New Review *


Marriott's Kauai Beach Club 
Reviewer: Robert & Julie Woytowich​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 13, 2012)

*Kona Coast Resort II, Big Island, 2/18/12*

*New Review *


Kona Coast Resort II 
Reviewer: Mark Sabad​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 13, 2012)

*Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club, Oahu, 2/11/12*

*New Review *


Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club 
Reviewer: Mark Sabad​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 19, 2012)

*Pono Kai, Kauai, 2/14/12*

*New Review *


Pono Kai 
Reviewer: Jeff Silvers​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 25, 2012)

*Alii Kai II, Kauai, 3/10/12*

*New Review *


Alii Kai II 
Reviewer: Dennis & Gisela Frehe​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 25, 2012)

*Royal Garden at Waikiki (Wyndham), Oahu, 3/14/12*

*New Review *


Royal Garden at Waikiki 
Reviewer:  Randall Zindler​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

